# Unglued



## Namba (Mar 12, 2012)

This is small forum I created just a day or so ago. The idea behind it is... there are so many threads about the new, but what about the old stuff that helped shape where we are in today's entertainment.http://unglued.proboards.com/index.cgi
Unglued is a forum for those who want to talk about things they miss, and wish was still what it was. Things you enjoyed as a kid, things you enjoy now that you wish you discovered as a kid, and things that you think never got a chance to be made known. Out with the new, I say. Back with the old.


----------



## shteev (Mar 14, 2012)

Why didn't you just make a thread _here_ for that?


----------



## Namba (Mar 14, 2012)

I dunno, why don't we make this a general forum and make a thread about furries?


----------



## shteev (Mar 15, 2012)

It just seems silly to make an entire forum for something you could discuss here.


----------



## Namba (Mar 15, 2012)

shteev said:


> It just seems silly to make an entire forum for something you could discuss here.


That's cool, man.
Okay, the forum is gone. You can all go home now.


----------

